# How many Breaker Panels can I have



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

My house currenty has a total of 3 panels installed. Two are in the basement next to each other and the other is in the shed. The original panel is a square (D). The previous home owner added a Cutler Hammer panel in the basement and another in the Shed. It seems he liked to weld and welding is a very power intensive hobby. His install is very clean and professional and looking at the size of the wire he used to connect the new panels together, a bit of over kill also. The two panels in the basement are pretty much full. 

I want to add additional circuits for hair dryers, curling irons, space heaters etc on the 2nd floor. I wantto run dedicated lines to each bath room so the hair dryer does not dimm the lights. It seems that everything on the 2nd floor is on two 15 amp breakers. I have other future plans and as a result would like to add another panel in the basement to handle it. 

My basic question is Is it ok from a code perspective to add yet another panel. I'm not concerned about my total power usage going beyond the service provided to my house I just like to have breakers dedicated to a few outlets vs two breakers for an entire floor.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sure, the codes does not care how many panels you have. There's no design limit, but there is a functional limit in terms of the total connected demand load. You have apparently determined that you will not exceed your home's total service size with your connected load, so you may add as many panels as pleases you.


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the response. What about a panel in the attic? Is that allowed? As I said in my previous post I have a panel in the garage installed by the previous homeowner which I'm sure was never inspected. It's pretty much the same enviromentals as in the attic.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

As long as the panel is mounted in such a way that you have a 30" wide space with at least 6-1/2' of headroom, permanent floor from the attic access to the panel, a permanent stairway (pull down, or otherwise), and permanent lighting, a panel is permitted in the attic. The practice is generally frowned upon, and some inspectors flatly prohibit it, but if the basic dimensional, lighting, and access requirements are met, you can mount a panel in the attic and be compliant.


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

That sounds good. My attic meets the criteria to be compliant. Can an inspector deny comething simply because they personally don't like it even thought it's compliant as far as the NEC is concerned?


----------



## ncor (Feb 28, 2005)

inspectors can be finniky have the right rated wire, bathrooms on 20amp circuts, gfic protection, running boards at installation adhear to nailing schedual know your codes and follow them or ask


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

robertc65 said:


> That sounds good. My attic meets the criteria to be compliant. Can an inspector deny comething simply because they personally don't like it even thought it's compliant as far as the NEC is concerned?


Can they? Yes, they can. May they (legally)? No, they may not. They may only enforce the NEC along with any local modifications. If they can't site the code broken, the installation must pass. It's impossible to say, however, what local perversions of the code may be enforcable in your area. There are some wacky local code modifications here and there. Most jurisdictions just use the plain NEC. It might grease the wheels a little if you phoned and ran your plan by the inspector. I generally try not to take an advisarial role... at least not right off the bat.


----------

